# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Tận hưởng cà phê không pha tạp tại Ộp - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cà phê Ộp*
> 
> _R12, P. 15, Q.10, TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Ộp_


*Với tiêu chí "cà phê ngon dành cho người sành", Ộp như bản sao của quán cà phê nghệ sỹ danh tiếng của thành phố sương mù.*


Tọa lạc trên con đường chỉ có thể tra google mới biết, Ộp khiến mọi người chẳng thể đoán định được phương hướng, để rồi khi dừng xe trước quán, nhìn tận mắt tấm bảng bằng gỗ thô, không ít người vẫn nhìn nhau, tự hỏi “Ộp đó sao?”

Quán rất nhỏ, nhỏ đến mức chỉ có thể đón tiếp không quá 30 khách ở bên trong và 20 khách ở khoảng sân bên ngoài. Không chỉ thế, Ộp còn "mộc" đến không tưởng với những bộ bàn ghế đơn giản bằng gỗ sơn đen, bức tường trơn. Chẳng có hoa, chẳng hoạ tiết, cây xanh, tiếng nước chảy hay bộ ghế ngồi êm ái để mọi người thư giãn.

“Có nhiều lý do để quán không đầu tư chăm chút không gian, song nguyên nhân chính bởi từ đầu quán đã xác định cà phê là yếu tố chính để khách quyết định quay lại lần nữa chứ không phải không gian. Đó cũng là lý do những người quay lại quán thường là những người cảm nhận được cái ngon của cà phê", anh Tân, một trong những đồng chủ quán cho biết.

Và khách quay lại quán thuờng là những người thích mỗi sáng vừa nhâm nhi cà phê, vừa lần giở từng trang báo chuẩn bị cho ngày mới; là nguời thích những buổi tối thanh bình, tự đệm guitar cho giọng hát khàn đặc của người bạn thân; hay những người thích góc ngồi giống các quán cà phê bệt để ngắm nhìn dòng xe xuôi ngược. Đó cũng chính là lý do quán đập bớt phần xây dựng, tạo khoảnh sân phía trước.

Cà phê dành cho người sành nên bạn sẽ không cảm thấy lạ khi phát hiện những hạt cà phê của quán được rang thủ công với phụ liệu duy nhất là bơ để tăng độ béo, thơm. Sau hai tuần, nếu không được dùng đến, cà phê  sẽ được thay mới nhằm giữ nguyên chất lượng.

Đó cũng là lý do khi nhấm nháp từng ngụm cà phê moka có màu nâu đậm, hơi loãng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ hương thơm, độ chua thanh tươi, độ dầu cho cảm giác béo và nặng trên đầu lưỡi, vị đắng thanh tự nhiên, không nhẩn, không chát, khét. Với cà phê Ộp, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được từng lớp mùi, lớp vị, độ dầu lưu trên đầu lưỡi của nhiều loại cà phê tưởng như riêng biệt song lại tạo nên một ly cà phê ngon và độc đáo. Một bí quyết nhỏ để đánh giá cà phê ngon hay không, nguyên thuỷ hay pha tạp là sau khi nhấp một ngụm, hãy "chiêu" ít nước lọc hay nước trà. Nếu trong miệng không có cảm giác chát, dinh dính thì đó là cà phê không có hóa chất hay quá nhiều phụ liệu.





 Không gian xanh ở khoảnh sân nhỏ.











> *Cà phê Ộp*
> 
> _R12, P. 15, Q.10, TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Ộp_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

k gian hơi hẹp thì pải

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Cafe nguyên chất chắc là đắng lắm đây

----------


## jhonnyboy

Quán này nhìn ok phết nhờ
Khi nào vào SG sẽ lượn 1 vòng cafe

----------

